# Corrupt RAM



## Niotic (Apr 26, 2008)

i think i might have corrrupt RAM because something is wrong with my computer and have ran A LOT of virus scanners and there is no viruses detected. so how do i tell if i have corrupt RAM and if i do how do i fix it?please help soon, i am getting angry with this cause i've been dealing with it for months now.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Niotic,

run Memtest86+ diagnostic on the RAM. d/load using the link on my sig below.


----------



## Niotic (Apr 26, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> Hi Niotic,
> 
> run Memtest86+ diagnostic on the RAM. d/load using the link on my sig below.


i downloaded it and unzipped it but it just made a folder called BOOT and the README said "There is nothing to do here

Memtest86+ is located on the bootsector of this CD


Just boot from this CD and Memtest86+ will launch'


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

did you download the ISO image? if so, use Nero or ImgBurn to burn it to CD. it will make the CD bootable. boot from the CD and diags will start

EDIT:
Ooops i guess not, i guess you downloaded the one for floppy. Run that if you have a blank floppy in the floppy drive. once done, boot from that floppy diskette.


----------



## Niotic (Apr 26, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> did you download the ISO image? if so, use Nero or ImgBurn to burn it to CD. it will make the CD bootable. boot from the CD and diags will start
> 
> EDIT:
> Ooops i guess not, i guess you downloaded the one for floppy. Run that if you have a blank floppy in the floppy drive. once done, boot from that floppy diskette.


i downloaded the # Download - Pre-Compiled Bootable ISO (.zip) one, what do i do now?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

ok burn the ISO image to CD. Use Nero or something like that.


----------



## Niotic (Apr 26, 2008)

i downloaded that Nero thing,but when i try to burn it to the CD it says 
" Disc required for the compilation: CD-R/RW
Disc type in the recorder: (Empty)


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Use ImgBurn. d/load from the link on my sig. you need a blank CD or CDRW in your CD drive.


----------



## Niotic (Apr 26, 2008)

is there another way to fix my RAM because this seems retarted.im not gunna use up a disc that i payed for to scan my computer to see if it has bad RAM if there is a much easier way.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

ok. unfortunately i just do not have any information if there is a diagnostic tool for RAM that can be run on Windows or from your hard drive and not on a CD media or floppy diskette. i am positive there is one.

anyhow let us wait what others might suggest. i am sure other members will jump in and give their ideas on what else is possible.


----------



## TheShadowFl (Feb 12, 2008)

Niotic,
You've not told us anything about your computer, like brand, model, age, OS, amount of ram, etc.

And most importantly, why do you think you have bad ram?

What's going on with your computer? 
Explain in as much detail as you can.

Do you have a floppy disk drive? Making a boot disk for Memtest on a floppy is the easiest way to run it.


Fill in the blanks, so we can better advise you.

Cheers mate!
The Shadow


----------



## Niotic (Apr 26, 2008)

TheShadowFl said:


> Niotic,
> You've not told us anything about your computer, like brand, model, age, OS, amount of ram, etc.
> 
> And most importantly, why do you think you have bad ram?
> ...


there are a few things why i think i have corrupt RAM,let me list them.
1.if i click on an icon or minimize something i may take 30secs-5mins for that thing to come up or for me to be able to do anything at all.
2.i was play DOD source and i was missing some textures but everything was updating and someone on there said it might be corrupt RAM
3. whenever something does come up after i clicked it 30sec-5mins ago the fan inside my computer gets kind of lowd for a secound.

i do not have a floppy disc drive, only 1 hard drive.

brand:eMachines
model:T5212
age:atleast 1.5 years
System:
Microsoft Windows XP
Media Center Edition
Version 2002
Service Pack 2
Other:
Intel(R)
Pentium(R)D CPU 2.66GHz
2.67GHz,1.50 GB of RAM
Physical Adress Extention


----------



## Niotic (Apr 26, 2008)

now what?


----------



## Niotic (Apr 26, 2008)

hello????i still need help


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Niotic... download the iso file as suggested by triggerfinger before.. have a blank cd (CD-R/RW) ... and put it in ur disc slot (hoping that u have it on ur pc and of course it must be a burner, meaning you can use it to write data on CDs)

use nero to open the iso file and it will open a dialog windows where you have to burn the files... choose the lowest writing speed.... (because ive tried using the highest and it corrupts)...

when you finish, keep the disc in the slot and restart your computer, go to bios and select your 1st boot is your CD drive and save it and it will restart again and boot from the disk...

Now the memtest is run automatically, just leave it for about 2hours+ (or more if u prefer) ... and the results will shown if its pass the test or not....

Hope this helps, cheers!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

only run it one stick at a time
if you had bad ram you would expect to receive a bsod indicating it


----------



## Niotic (Apr 26, 2008)

how do i do that?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you remove all but 1 stick and run memtest
then changed the sticks over and run it on the next one ect.


----------



## Niotic (Apr 26, 2008)

the thing is that i dont want to waste a blank CD on this,there must be another way


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

use a cdrw disk
disc's only cost a few cents and you never know when you will need the test agian in the future


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

yea... cdR is cheap nowadays.... besides think of that ure going to use it for a long-term purpose... one disc is already enuff


----------

